# 1984 Nissan Sentra 50yr Anniversary Diesel



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi. I'm wondering if anyone out there can give me any information regarding the possible value of a 1984 Nissan Sentra 4 cylinder diesel? This is a 50 Year anniversary model. It belongs to my brother-in-law and I told him that I would try to research the value if any. If there is even a website that someone can give me info about going to, I'll do that. I have done some research on my own, but so far can't seem to locate anything on a 50 Year Anniversary model. Thanks, QAAM


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Never even heard of it. The idea of a B11 diesel is pretty cool though.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I had to chuckle to myself.....once again, I am the only fool who would know about those. Yup, I have worked on those. I even have a friend who is still driving one! It's got about 240-K on it, and is going strong. It has a CD17 diesel engine in it, and I think it had about 10 hp less than the mighty E16!  It did need a headgasket once, and some timing belts. Yes, it's got two of them. One for the cam, and the other for the injector pump. It gets like 50 mpg! 
Anyway, yes it's a 50th anniversary car, [like all '84 Nissans were]. But unfortunately, no one seems to care.  
BTW, I did mention getting the front brakes off of one of those, for a gas B11 on another thread. They have vented rotors, and 30% larger front brakes than the other B11's. I've got them on the front of my B11 race car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Anyone ever tried turning one of those into a turbo diesel? From what I've read, it's unbelievably simple to turbo a diesel engine. You pretty much just have to add the turbocharger, maybe larger injectors, that's where I'm not sure. It'd be a pretty impressive jump in power too, I'd bet, I'd love to see a turbo diesel B11 towing a boat or something.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

UnaClocker said:


> Anyone ever tried turning one of those into a turbo diesel? From what I've read, it's unbelievably simple to turbo a diesel engine.


 *****Hee-hee, everything is always simple....until you actually have to *do* it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info. So you think listing it on E-bay would be a big waste of time? As I stated, it belongs to my brother-in-law, but sitting on a trailer in my backyard!!! He would like to sell it, but just was not even sure where to start price wise. We live in Texas, and just thought there might be somebody out there somewhere that would have a interest in it.
Thanks, QAAM


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

It would be an interesting car to own, but I doubt finding parts is going to be easy.


----------



## TTLENG (Jul 2, 2006)

*84 Sentra Diesel*



qaam said:


> Hi. I'm wondering if anyone out there can give me any information regarding the possible value of a 1984 Nissan Sentra 4 cylinder diesel? This is a 50 Year anniversary model. It belongs to my brother-in-law and I told him that I would try to research the value if any. If there is even a website that someone can give me info about going to, I'll do that. I have done some research on my own, but so far can't seem to locate anything on a 50 Year Anniversary model. Thanks, QAAM



Do you still have the 84 Sentra Diesel ? If you do, I maybe interested in buying it. What is the current condition, and your asking price ?

Thank you,

TTLENG


----------



## u4david (Jul 12, 2009)

*looking for repair manual cd17 1984 sentra diesel*

In need of repair manual for cd17 1984 Sentra diesel or details about timing(timing belts position)
Thank you.
I got it all apart and will need this info to put it back togheter.
THX


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i would be interested too...i have been looking for a diesel sentra or truck....


----------



## DLy (Sep 4, 2007)

FSM manuals for the Sentra cover the CD17. And finding a Sentra diesel is uncommon but possible. I've found a few but most have been overpriced.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

My friend's got a B11 diesel but it's got 200-k on it now and is a northeast rust belt car. It's pretty much done now. It's too bad, because he loved it and got ~50 mpg all the time.


----------



## DLy (Sep 4, 2007)

blownb, does he want to sell the drive train out of it? It's a direct bolt in on our cars with the exception of the front/pass mount.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

DLy said:


> blownb310, does he want to sell the drive train out of it? It's a direct bolt in on our cars with the exception of the front/pass mount.


I could ask him. He's in Schenectady, NY. Isn't that a little far for you? 

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

blownb310 said:


> I could ask him. He's in Schenectady, NY. Isn't that a little far for you?
> 
> Mike


road trips are always fun especially when you get to bring home a new project
i drove to michigan and back to get my n13 pulsar...left friday night and was back saturday night and drove through a snow storm to get there....was a fun trip!!burlington, ky to grand falls


----------



## DLy (Sep 4, 2007)

blownb310 said:


> I could ask him. He's in Schenectady, NY. Isn't that a little far for you?
> 
> Mike


lol, I've never been to NY... and I'm due for an adventure.


----------



## knmkearney (Oct 4, 2009)

injector timing details for cd17 could be funtastically appreciated


----------



## leadpaw (Mar 4, 2008)

stock setting is at .94mm but i usually set it at 1mm to make it easier and get a lil more performance out of it.

diesel injection timing is set by measuring the injection pumps plunger position at tdc, you can use a injection timing dial guage for any volkswagen ve pump that has a 8mmx 1.0 thread pattern. To set timing you remove the plug at the distributer end of the pump and put in your dial guage. once that is done set you guage at zero then rotate the engine opposite of its regular rotation direction about 20-30 degrees reading the dial guage for its lowest reading. once you find the lowest reading you set your dial guage at zero and bring the engine back to tdc. That will be your plunger lift measurement. Loosen your injection pump mounting nuts and adjust the pump accordingly.

picture of the dial guage in my engine:
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y67/RazoWOLF/IMG_0248.jpg

nice to know there are more than a few diesel sentra owners out there.


----------



## melvinperez (Mar 18, 2010)

ei...
im planning to get one for myself... does anyone has an idea of the performance or any info regarding the car? 

replies will highly be appreciated...

tnx


----------



## leadpaw (Mar 4, 2008)

performance..0-60 acceleration isnt great at all, but torque is plentiful. Car is amazingly light and nimble for a diesel.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i would probably trade my n13 awd and my 4wd wagon for one in good shape....love diesel...still looking for a diesel truck that hasnt rusted out....


----------



## u4david (Jul 12, 2009)

*I got one and i need sonme info*

Hi .
I god the nissan sentra disel cd17 1984.
Just rebuild the whole think(leaky head gasket) but it STARTED AND RUN EXCELLENT UNDER ANY CONDITION,just got tired of adding oil.Parts are hard to get but possible.
Lot of internet searching.

Now I need advice on timing the fuel pump.I managed to find info how to time the belts.But when it come to adjusting the pump it self no info can be found.

It starts rough and lot of white/blue smoke keeps coming out for long time till it wormed up fully about 5 minutes idle.
I heave feeling that the pump is off after changing the belts. the old ones ware stretched a lot.

Any info on that?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

u4david said:


> Hi .
> I god the nissan sentra disel cd17 1984.
> Just rebuild the whole think(leaky head gasket) but it STARTED AND RUN EXCELLENT UNDER ANY CONDITION,just got tired of adding oil.Parts are hard to get but possible.
> Lot of internet searching.
> ...


Check out Leadpaw's post (it is 4 posts before yours)
as for the running rough and white smoke, on my VW diesel it was a sign on bad glow plugs, I know nothing about the CD17 that nissan made, but I would check the glow plugs/ glow plug controller first.


----------



## u4david (Jul 12, 2009)

*Is glowing*

I tested the glow plugs they all got hot really hot really fast.

As far glow plug controller,not sure.I turn the key on for few seconds the heat light comes on and then it shuts off.Wormed it gets shorter the light stays on.

Also if it been glow plug issue the white /blue smoke would dissapear after few seconds of idle but this continues to smoke for long while.

Still need to get the pump timing info thought.


----------



## u4david (Jul 12, 2009)

That is just like mine  sentra i mean.
Any chance on sharing the gauge?
Or tips where to get one for cheep?
I got to do timing on the pump as I rebuild ed the whole thing.

Could you give me info (for confirmation) how you install the timing belts?


----------



## u4david (Jul 12, 2009)

shoot i see the post now about the timing.Is that complete info? .The plunger at 0 in TDC?
I think I can measure the plunger with clearance meter of some kind i got few of them around.Log stemmed one will work if i can anchor it.


----------



## u4david (Jul 12, 2009)

*Like this?*

At TDC the injector should be done injecting the fuel and closed to allow combustion.

So first I need to bring plunger in the injector pump(by spining the housing of the pump) and engine piston both to their TDC's .Then rotate the engine crank about 20-30% ahead.

This way just when the piston is getting ready to reach TDC all fuel is in and injection cycle is closed.Little more compression and BOOM.

Any advice on further tuning?More sects on this etc?


----------

